# Mask Safari as Internet Explorer



## Matt_91

OK, so my school's intranet won't let any browsers besides Internet Explorer use it. I have done this succesfully in Konquerer in Linux and I was wondering if anyone knows a program/add-on that will allow me to make Safari look like I am using Internet Explorer as my browser (browser masking). I'm using Mac OS X Leopard on a PPC.
-Matt


----------



## patrickv

Matt_91 said:


> OK, so my school's intranet won't let any browsers besides Internet Explorer use it. I have done this succesfully in Konquerer in Linux and I was wondering if anyone knows a program/add-on that will allow me to make Safari look like I am using Internet Explorer as my browser (browser masking). I'm using Mac OS X Leopard on a PPC.
> -Matt



so you want to browse the net ?
In terms of appearance i don't think Safari can be changed like FF.
why not get FF and make it look like IE, then grab an icon online and put it on the desktop !! 
not the best of ideas but you want to break your school rules 
IE look alikes are Maxthon and Slim Browser but they are not for Mac


----------



## Matt_91

No, I don't want a theme, I wanted to change the User agent string that websites viewed when I visited them. It's basically the thing that tells them what browser you're using and what operating system you're running.

But it's OK, I found some code that I needed to type into the console and it worked.

For some horrible unknown reason, my school has set the intranet up so that the drop down menus use some string of HTML that only Internet Explorer can process. I've found that Konquerer can read this as well, but obviously, Konquerer doesn't work in OS X.

I wanted the User Agent settings because the site stops you getting into it if it doesn't think you're running IE.

I was dissapointed when I saw that Safari can't make them drop down, much like Firefox can't. Without them, you can access very little of the site.

Any thoughts of getting around this? I can give some more info on the menus if required. Come to think of it they're not actually drop down menus, they just expand.... kinda hard to explain.

Maybe some add on in firefox that allows it to read IE only HTML?

Thanks,
Matt


----------

